# Can anyone make me a nice signature?



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I will give the pictures to you guys and then you can make the signature. Please make a bright, pretty and cheerful signature and will like to have it in 2 days.

I have two grey cockatiels. One male and other female. Female name: Honey
Male name: Cookie.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

You guys will probably recognize the male and female. y male is brighter that the female.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It depends on what you want. Do you want a collage signature like ollieandme does or you want a cut out signature like what a few other people and I do?


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Stephanie did my cool signature!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She did mine too.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I am so sorry I never replied. I actually want a cutout signature. It will look more nice.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I do cut-out signatures, so does moonchild, but I'm not sure if she is on much anymore


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok. So can you make me a cut out signature?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes I can. Just post some clear pictures (with flash) on my signature page (click the link under my signature)


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok. I will give you the pics soon


----------

